# Rebirth RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (30/4/19)

IN-STOCK NOW AT SIR VAPE:

The Hellvape Rebirth RTA comes has a 25mm diameter with a 2ml juice capacity. Also included is a replacement 5ml bubble glass for larger juice storage. It features an adjustable honeycomb airflow design which allows the airflow to hit the coils directly allowing for the better flavor possible. The Rebirth RTA also adopts a dual-post build deck for easy coil installation. Plus easy screw-to-open top refilling design and colorful 810 resin drip tip. The Rebirth RTA is really an ideal rebuildable atomizer for DIY vaping fun.

Features:
25mm diameter
2 Post build deck with gold plated positive post
14x1mm and 2x1.5mm honeycomb airflow holes on each side
Quarter turn top fill
2ml with straight glass and 5ml with bubble glass
7.5mm coil cutting tool
810 Cobra drip tip and 810 frosted drip tip included

It comes with:
1 x 25mm Rebirth RTA
1 x Spare 810 DT
1 x Spare Glass
1 x 510 Adapter
1 x Accessory Bag
1 x Rebirth Sticker
1 x Coil Cutting Tool
1 x User Manual




https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-rebirth-rta-by-mike-vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

